

How to Pick the Right Idea for your Startup - kapilkale
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/64782/How-To-Pick-The-Right-Idea-For-Your-Startup.aspx

======
wccrawford
I've never understood this "Make a startup, then think of an idea" approach.
If you aren't in love with your idea, why are you working so hard on it? Why
would you commit to working so hard on an idea before you've even had it?

~~~
johnrob
Although they may want it for a myriad of reasons, most founders probably want
to get rich. From <http://paulgraham.com/start.html>:

 _And that's kind of exciting, when you think about it, because all three are
doable. Hard, but doable. And since a startup that succeeds ordinarily makes
its founders rich, that implies getting rich is doable too. Hard, but doable._

~~~
ga0bi
i think it's kinda the opposite; most founders who want to get rich generate
an idea (or create a clone) before committing to their startup full-time. they
also most likely fail if that's their sole mission.

------
jasontsui
"Fulfilling an existing need" seems somewhat misguided. In many cases the need
is not always so obvious, especially at the conception stage. Its hard to
imagine whether or not people will adopt something, at which point a need
(previously unknown) is fulfilled. The iPad comes to mind off the bat as
something many initially dismissed as not fulfilling any needs, only to meet
runaway success when people figured out how to integrate it into their lives.
What that means to me is that we should not always look to fulfilling existing
needs, but to imagine new needs as things evolve. Its that kind of forward
thinking that creates great products!

------
dotcoma
do what you can't be happy if you will not do it.

